# Renting Worldmark Credits



## Tokapeba (May 24, 2007)

I have a great opportunity to rent credits that expire at the end of this month at a great discount. The only week I am sure I want to rent is in January 2009. Is there any way to extend the credits for 1 month to get what I want with them?

Andy.


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 25, 2007)

sell yours and buy something that expires little later.

it's like paying little fee.

That is MO.


----------

